# Marriage Research



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello everybody! I am brand new to this website and there really seems to be some great conversations going on! I have only been married for 3 years but the information here can really help me to keep my marriage happy.

I started this topic because I am a marriage researcher investigating new ways to promote happy and successful marriages. I am currently a master's student working on my thesis. It would be incredible if you folks would help me out by filling out my survey. 

The survey takes 20-30 minutes to fill out, but I am offering a $10 gift card to those who complete it. The gift card options are for Target, Best Buy, Lowes, or Amazon and it will be delivered via e-mail. This survey does not ask for any identifying information other than your e-mail address for the gift card. However, that is not linked to your responses so everything is 100% confidential! 

Please help me graduate and help us further the research that can lead millions to a more functional and satisfying marriage! The link is below. Thank you for your time!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HKNVXKX

The study is being conducted by M. Hojjat, Ph. D., and James Bradley of the University of Massachusetts Dartmouth, Department of Psychology, North Post Rd., North Dartmouth, MA 02747, [email protected].

Please leave any comments or questions about the research! I love discussing it!


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

I had to shut down the survey because of hackers. Sorry everyone


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok everyone, the survey is back up!

I have taken some more precautionary measures to try to keep the hackers away, but if people still try to fill this out dishonestly, they will not be paid. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who has been participating with honesty and integrity! 

However, for those who do not, I can tell. You will not be paid.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your continued support! The survey is open once again!


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lug Muler, 
I agree with you fully. There are some statistics that show there are slight differences between the two groups but nothing substantial. 

However, to get approval and a grant for a research project there is a lot of politics involved. They require us to address very specific aims on a very specific population in order to answer a very specific and narrow question. For instance, the very specific question this study attempts to answer is: 

"Do X,Y, & Z variables (I have specific ones but cannot post them because it would invalidate the results) make a marriage more satisfying"

We originally wanted to include cohabiting individuals of 5 years or more as well, but because of the variability in state laws on common-law marriage we were advised against it. It would have to be an entirely different study. Similarly, we are not able to investigate homosexual marriages in this study either. 

Personally, I think sometimes they force the specificity because they want to keep the research opportunities coming. So if one study covers everything and everyone, they will all be out of work haha. 

But again thank you for your comment and I wish you the best of luck. 10 years is a long time, it seems you have made it through the rough patches and came out on top. A true sign of resilience.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, just want you all to know this is still open. 

I hope you will participate!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I did this ... already got my voucher and ordered a book from Amazon... awesome!

Goodluck with the research jbradley57.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

We did too!

Glad to help out research on the subject.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you both for the kind words and your participation! I am glad it worked out!

So many people have been on trying to beat the system it has been quite time consuming weeding them out haha. It is great to hear from those who helped out with integrity!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Got mine too.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Did it... still waiting for the voucher, but I just finished the survey so maybe it takes some time to arrive.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Took a couple of days for me.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I did the survey a few days ago and got my gc yesterday. Thank you very much, I hope my input was helpful to your research.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Did it... still waiting for the voucher, but I just finished the survey so maybe it takes some time to arrive.


Coffee Amore,

I wanted to double check to make sure your voucher has arrived ok. If not, can you please send me the e-mail address you used, and I will see to it that your card is sent out right away.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am trying to do another round of collection. Please feel free to participate. 

However, please do not skip through the answers putting random answers just to get through the end. This will ruin my data set and because of many built in consistency checks, you will not end up getting paid anyway.

The survey was shut down for a few days because it was hacked again, but they have been discarded and it is up and running fully.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi..

I did the survey and its been about 4 or 5 days and I did not get my coupon.At the end it said "complete" so it appeared to go through.And I swear I answered every question thoughtfully and as honest as I could be.I didn't just blindly answer..If I was inconsistant then maybe there is something else wrong with me LOL!But I wasn't answering "randomly".


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

So are you supposed to get your voucher by e-mail? I’ll have to look. I get so much junk e-mail.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

dallasapple said:


> Hi..
> 
> I did the survey and its been about 4 or 5 days and I did not get my coupon.At the end it said "complete" so it appeared to go through.And I swear I answered every question thoughtfully and as honest as I could be.I didn't just blindly answer..If I was inconsistant then maybe there is something else wrong with me LOL!But I wasn't answering "randomly".


Dallasapple,
what is the e-mail address you used? I will check on it and get it out asap.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I even filled in a couple of "comments" that were optional on the questions relating to mother and father.(for clarification on my answers).


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> So are you supposed to get your voucher by e-mail? I’ll have to look. I get so much junk e-mail.


Spin Daddy,
Yes, the gift card arrives via e-mail. Please check your spam, if there is no luck let me know your e-mail address and I will check up on it for you. Sorry about the inconvenience.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

jbradley57 said:


> Dallasapple,
> what is the e-mail address you used? I will check on it and get it out asap.


I will PM you with it here.


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just want everyone to know, if you do participate honestly and do not receive your voucher within 3-5 days please e-mail me at [email protected] or send me a PM.

There are sometimes issues like the one that happened with DallasApple. However, if you contact me I can always rectify the situation. Thank you for your help and support!


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

JBradley is taking care of it. Sounds like a glitch and my got lost in the shuffle...I'll let everyone know I got mine just so he doesn't feel his reputation is smeared! LOL!!


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Jbradley..

Also whenever I try to click on the link so I can send it to my mother or whoever ..the screen says "done" thank you for completing our survey"..if I copy the link and send it to them will it be on the first page to start the survey?It must somehow be attached to my IP adress or something.Maybe a safety net so I cant do the survey more than once?


----------



## jbradley57 (Mar 6, 2013)

dallasapple said:


> Jbradley..
> 
> Also whenever I try to click on the link so I can send it to my mother or whoever ..the screen says "done" thank you for completing our survey"..if I copy the link and send it to them will it be on the first page to start the survey?It must somehow be attached to my IP adress or something.Maybe a safety net so I cant do the survey more than once?


Dallasapple,
It is set up so that there can only be one response per IP address. However, if you send it to somebody else they will be able to view it from the first page. Thank you again for all of your help!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I got my voucher a few days after the test and I already used to to buy something from amazon.com!


----------

